# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  "Flash cookies" και τι πρέπει να ξέρετε για αυτά!

## yorgos

Διαβάζοντας ένα άρθρο πρόσφατα, κατάλαβα ότι άλλο πράγμα το κούκι ενός ιστοχώρου και άλλο πράγμα το κούκι που αφήνουν τα διάφορα φλασ βίντεο. Τα κούκιζ τον φλάς παραμένουν κριμένα στον υπολογιστή μας, ρουφιανεύοντας μας και χωρίς να υπάρχει τρόπος να τα σβήσουμε όπως κάνουμε μα τα "άλλα" από τον φάϊρφοξ. 
Ο μόνος τρόπος να τα ξεφορτωθούμε είναι να πάμε εδώ και να τα σβίσουμε μέσω του σάϊτ τις Αντόμπ  :: 

Ελπίζω να σας φάνηκε χρήσιμο το σχόλιό μου.

Τελικά "γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος" που έλεγαν και οι αρχαίοι...

----------


## cirrus

Εμ τα cookies έχουν γίνει γνωστά πλέον, οπότε έπρεπε να βγει ένας alternative τρόπος για tracking...  ::  




> Ο μόνος τρόπος να τα ξεφορτωθούμε είναι να πάμε εδώ και να τα σβίσουμε μέσω του σάϊτ τις Αντόμπ


Προσωπικά πάω και ξηλώνω τα αρχεία απευθείας (σε macosx), από το 

```
~/Library/Preferences/Macromedia/Flash Player/#SharedObjects
```

υποθέτω ότι ίσως να παίζει κάτι αντίστοιχο και στα άλλα OS.

----------


## commando

thanks yorgos

----------


## racer

> Εμ τα cookies έχουν γίνει γνωστά πλέον, οπότε έπρεπε να βγει ένας alternative τρόπος για tracking...


For example that: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phorm

----------


## yorgos

Φανταστικά νέα φίλοι μου.....για εσας που χρησιμοποιήτε firefox, βγήκε καινούργιο πλαγκιν που λέγετε BetterPrivacy  ::  
Αναλαμβάνει αυτόματα να αφαιρεί τα φλασκούκιες και είναι φοβερά παραμετροποιήσιμο  ::  

Enjoy!!!  ::

----------

